# royal Gramma questions



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

So one of my first and also favorite fish is my royal Gramma. Got him when he was really little. He's now grown into quite a bruiser, prob about half grown. Pretty mild mannered but doesn't take crap from anyone. Seen him chase my flame angel which is twice his size. Anyway I was wondering if anyone knew anything about deciphering whether they're male or female, if they're hermaphroditic and if its possible to pair this guy up now that he's so big? I know he doesn't like Dotty backs, AT ALL haha. Prob a pipe dream but just tossing it out there in case anyone had any knowledge to share. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

All are born females but can change sex to males. Males are more colorful than the females and will darken when they are ready to mate. Males may also become slightly larger than females. The males are larger and the ventral fins are longer and do not have a sharp point while the female are shorter and end in a sharp point.


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

That about covers it. I don't think I'm going to try it though. I already had to dismantle everything to catch that Dotty back. No into doing it again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)




----------

